# Temptations on Bourbon Street



## jocose (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Antarctican (May 15, 2009)

Interesting shot...one feels like a voyeur looking through the window like that


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 15, 2009)

looks like temtotions, and the picture looks pervy.


----------



## Txaggie08 (May 16, 2009)

Welcome to the French Quarter and Bourbon street my friend, the biggest den of prostitution and vice this side of Amsterdam. 


Only critique on the photo, I would have liked to have seen a little less glare in the window. Maybe a reflector or person blocking it behind you? Otherwise I like it, that part of New Orleans to a T.


----------



## jocose (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yea, I'm not happy with the glare either, but this was the best of the bunch.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 16, 2009)

Txaggie08 said:


> Welcome to the French Quarter and Bourbon street my friend, the biggest den of prostitution and vice this side of Amsterdam.


 
To also quote Obi Wan Kenobi," You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy."


I can't believe Big Daddy's is gone.  I feel like they took away a part of my childhood (or young adulthood, anyway).

I need to get down there with my camera.  I did a lot of post-Katrina rebuilding down there, but I haven't really been for a leisurely visit in 6 or7 years.

I like the photo, too bad the silhouette isn't a bit darker, but I don't think that was your fault.



> looks like *temtotions*


 
I guess the apple is a Biblical reference (not like you didn't know that already--just pointing out the obvious).  I'm sure that if one had enough cash, one could get to know the young lady casting the shadow in a "Biblical way."


----------

